# Elektronikas pamati >  Ar ko notīrīt kanifoliju?

## ROBERTTT

Ar ko var notīrīt no PCB plates kanifoliju?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Šī substance gan saucas - *K O L O F O N I J S* . Kad esi mehāniski apskrubinājis vairumu, mazgā ar etanolu jeb *spirķiku*. Propanols arī der, bet pirmais nav pārāk toksisks (veči dzer kā stirnas...).

----------


## Janis1279

Izmantoju izopropilspirtu, var iegādāties Latvijas Ķīmijā uz kilogramiem, lētāk ar savu taru.
Ja izmanto, tad tikai labi vēdināmās telpās, neskaitās īpaši veselīgs !

----------


## zzz

Neveseliigums ir stiepjams jeedziens, izopropilspirtu piem amerikaa izmanto par cilveekam virsuu ziekjeejamu dezinfekcijas liidzekli taapat kaa pie mums mediciinisko spirtu. (ar meerkji lai nemeegjinaatu sho izdzert pie gadiijuma).

Veedinaashana protams apsveicama, tachu paarlieku sabaidiities nav veerts.

Smird vinsh protams ne tik labi kaa dzeramais spirkjiks.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Kā mehāniski viņu notīrīt (ar skrūvgrieža galu?). Un par kādu spirtu iet runa par kkādu tehnisko(tjipa 90 procentīgo) vai tādu kuru var nopirkt alkoholisku dzērienu veikalā?

----------


## guguce

Ar zobu bakstāmo vai asu sērkociņu un trīskārtīgo   ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Atšķaidīts gan nebūs labs. Var pirkt tirgū. Pienāks šaubīgs subjekts un murminās zem deguna: sigareti, spirķik, vodočka. Tad jāsaka - spirķik, i pokrepče!

----------


## ROBERTTT

A kur viņu vēl bez tirgus var nopirkt? Un kā ar acetonu vai ko tamlīdzīgu neder?

----------


## Didzis

Plati var mazgāt ar 646 atšķaidītāju, bet jāuzmanās, vai tas nešķīdina kādu plastmasas detaļu uz plates. Spirts ir vislabākais. Legāli spirtu Latvijā nopirkt nevar! Nē nu var jau iet pie sava daktera lai izraksta recepti un aptiekā dabūt mazu pudelīti, bet tas nav nopietni. Nāksies vien atbalstīt ēnu ekonomiku un pirkt spirtu tirgū no apšaubāma izskata darboņiem. Es pat savam kantorim tā daru, jo uzņēmums nevar nopirkt vienu pudeli spirta(vairak jau nevajag), uzreiz japērk muca un vēl nezkadas atļaujas vajag. Vārdu sakot, ar spirtu mūsu valstī ir pilnīgs ideotisms.

----------


## JDat

Darbā izmantoju Zobu bakstāmo, adatu vai tml, kas pa rokai lai nodrupinātu lielāku kolofonija pļecku. Smalkumus nomazgāju ar Izopropilspirtu. Itkā kolēģis ir pircis A-S Elektronika, bet varbūt ka kļūdos. Cits man kolēģis zināja teikt ka izoporiplspirtu var nopirkt Elfā vai Argusā izsmidzināmos baloniņos. Tas pats kolēģis teicās ka var izmanot kaut kādās 2 izsmidzināmas ķīmijas. Viena zvērīga, kas notīra visu nost, otra nomazgā pirmo. Pakstīšo ķīmijas skapī, kā saucās tās divas.

Esmu daudz saostījies izopropilīti. Vakaros mēdz galva sāpēt. Citādi pagaidām vēl dzīvs esmu.

----------


## osscar

kādreiz ar spirtu tīriju, kad sencis no Vefa varēja to dabūt - tagad slinkums pie kontrobandistiem braukt - plates un kušņus tīru ar 646 kā Didzis teica. nu baigi nevajag laistīties ar to draņķi un vislabāk ārā to darīt dēļ smakas  ::

----------


## Janis1279

http://www.chemical.lv/products.htm
izopropilspirts: 3. iecirknis

Kanifolija lielumu parasti "kasu"ar tievu īlenu vai lāpāmo adatu.
Mazgāšanai labi der "izlietotā zobu birstīte", vēl ir gana stingri sari vai ota , protams.

----------


## osscar

Jā -lietota zobu birste vispār ir laba lieta - der visu veidu tīrīšanas darbuem . Viena platēm, otra - podziņām, kloķīšiem , ut.t.  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu aptuveni skaidrs. Paldies par atbildēm.

----------


## Didzis

Parastam spirtam tomēr patīkama smarža, tikai nevajg sākt  spirtu sķaidīt un skalot kunģi  ::  Krievu laikos tā bija vislielākā problēma, vienmer darbā kāds nočiepa spirta pudeli , tad smaidīgs un grīļodamies pavadīja atlikušo darba dienu. Ei tu šitiem dzērājiem ieskaidro, ka man spirtu vajg darba vajadzībam.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Paklau a vaitspirts neder šitai lietai?

----------


## egilssk

Es izmantoju http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/24-510-13/anti-flux , ērti un labi notīra.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Paņēmu ar acetonu un lupatu noberzēju - tīri labi nonāca viss nost.

----------


## JDat

It kā ar acetonu drīkst, ar vaitspirtu laikam tomēr ne.

----------


## Zigis

> Vārdu sakot, ar spirtu mūsu valstī ir pilnīgs ideotisms.


 Jā, gandrīz mūsu iepriekšējās valsts limenis sasniegts  :: 




> Darbā izmantoju Zobu bakstāmo, adatu vai tml, kas pa rokai lai nodrupinātu lielāku kolofonija pļecku.


 Es lietoju šo no Argusa:
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?pr ... f65372b85e
mazgā labi, bet galvenais ērtība - uz airosola uzmaukta birstīte, divi vienā, papūt un kasi/skalo. Un ar to birstīti vieglak tikt klāt, kur ar zobbirstīti grūtāk, mazāk šļakstās apkārt arī.
Rūpnieciskiem apmēriem protams padārgi, bet mājās ilgam laikam pietiek.

----------


## a_masiks

Nu gan muļķības pateici. Kušņus vislabāk tieši tīrīt ir ar vaitspirtu. Vairāk kā 10 gadus lietoju tieši šo atkšķaidītāju. 
Izlasīju savulaik kādas "Multicores" produkta datašītā, ka tīrīt jamo nav vajadzības, bet ja jātīra - tad ar vaitspirtu.
iemesli - vaitspirts nesaēt plastmasu. (ja plastmasa netiek mērcēta vairākas diennaktis, protams.) Acetons saēd.
vaitspirts iztīra taukus, atcetons ne vienmēr.
pēc spirta tīrītāja kanifolijs vai praktiski jebkurš cits kusnis kurš paliek,  paliek ar baltu nosēdumu, it kā plate būtu ūdenī puvusi.
mazgājot mobīlos telefonus - telefons paliek tīrs, bet paskats briesmīgs. Vaitspirts izmazgā kušņus labāk nekā spirts, piedevām neatstāj baltos nosēdumus.
trūkumi - smaka un tas ka atmiekšķē gumiju, silikonus un švammes, mazliet ilgāk žūst, nekā spirts un acetons. Toties lielu daļu kāsu neatšķaida. Zīmējumi un krāsojumi netiek nomazgāti nost.
Pret smaku es cīnos pērkot speciālu maz smakojošu vaitspirtu "Bartoline"  krautā, depo vai jebkurā celtniecības veikalā, kur tirgo krāsas.

Tīru ar parastu mazo otiņu, kuras sari ērtības labad vēl saīsināti pavisam īsi, veidojot apjomīgu birsti.

----------


## JDat

Interesanti a vaitspirts nav nedaudz taukains gadījumā. Aprunājos ar kolēģi un mūsu viedoklis ir tāds:
1.Izopropilspirts.
2.Etilspirts
3. Acetons
4. Un visbeidzot Vaitspirts.

Ko lai saka... Katram savi uzskati.

----------


## Didzis

Tā jau ir, katram sava patikšan un pieredze, ka tik shēma darbojas  ::  . Es tomer pirmajā vietā  liek u etispirtu. Ar spirtu var mazgāt praktiski visu un nav jābaidās, ka krāsa noies, vai plastmasa izkusīs. Ja iekož bite, tad var arī kompreses likt uz ģīmja lai pampumu noņem un uz svētkiem jau var kadu mēriņu arī iedzert. Nu kur vēl universalāku šķidrumu atrast  ::

----------


## crane

Nja, stāsti par spirta pasūtīšanu radioaparātu spoguļkanālu tīrīšanai ir atklausīti no sabrukušās impērijas laikiem.
Lodējumus tīru ar šitādu (var iegādāties lielveikalā argus):

bet viņš nav pārāk labs, ja ir DIY plate bez lakas.
bet principā kalifoniju arī vairs nelietoju, bet gan fluksi, liekas daudz ērtāka padarīšana

----------


## a_masiks

> Interesanti a vaitspirts nav nedaudz taukains gadījumā.


 nav. vaitspirts ilgi žūst. lai paātrinātu procesu un papildus iztīrītu - lietoju saspiesto gaisu un fēnu.
Rokas pēc vaitspirta lietošanas gan paliek ar "baltiem nosēdumiem", jo vaitspirts izmazgā no ādas ārā taukus un sviedrus.
Iespējams, ka nepatika pret vaitspirtu ir dēļ tā, ka tika lietots lēts un nekvalitatīvs vaitspirts. Krāsošanai īpaši labu jau nevajag...
Savulaik, es pārāk neizpaudu vaitspirta nosaukumu un to, ka tas ko es lietoju - ir vaitspirts. Vairāki mobīlo telefonu dīleri, kuri uztur savas darbnīcas, nāca pie manis iepirk "maģisko šķidrumu". vai nu pa naudiņām, vai apmainot 1:1 pret etilspirta rektifikātu. lai gan viņiem pašiem ar etilspirta sagādi nekādu problēmu nebija. 
Arī tagad man uz galda stāv džentelmeņa komplekts - argusa "Kontakt PCC",  "Bartoline" vaitspirts, un stiklu mazgāšanas līdzeklis. Viss nepieciešamais lai iztīrītu, lodētu un atkal iztīrītu mobīlos telefonus. "Kontak PCC" vietā es gan labāk lietotu parasto etilspirtu, taču prikt pa savu naudu negribās, a firma pērk to, ko var nopirkt...
Sprits paredzēts kontaktu tīrīšanai, tur vaitspirts nebūs īsti labs,
vaitspirts - lodēšanas kušņu un korozijas tīrīšanai, pamatplates uzpucēšanai.
stiklu tīrītājs - korozijas (ar cukura piejaukumu) un displeju/stikliņu/ klaviatūru tīrīšanai.

Augstāk aprakstīto iemeslu dēļ, uz jautājumu - ko labāk lietot kanifolija mazgāšanai, es viennozīgi rekomendētu vaitspirtu. Vaitspirts, starp citu, neatšķaida arī uzspirta bāzes bžētās krāsas. piemēram "Pozitiv 20" var mazgāt ar vaitspirtu un nesačakarēt.

vai kādam manas rekomendācijas patīk, nepatīk, nav vērā ņemamas - tā ir viņa paša darīšana. tika jautāts, es atbildēju savas domas. lēmumu tāpat pieņems pac darītājs.

----------


## Vitalii

> Ar ko var notīrīt no PCB plates kanifoliju?


 >> kanifolijs, kanifolijs...kur tad palikuši speciāli šam pasākumam Ķīmiskie šķidrumi kā: *Флюс Радиомoнтажный* ( 45-90%)...dažādām izvirtībām, pat alumīnija lodēšanai.
     - skatos spečjuki dod vaļā, labos laikus atceras - про *ГЛОША* забыли, bij tāds šķidrums kā Tehniskais spirtiks!
     ( labas mantas meklējiet Latvijas Ķīmija noliktavās - lētāk nekā visādos Argusos...un citās specializētās bodītēs, ja reiz runājam par ekonomiju!

----------


## AndrisZ

Spirts jau tika pieminēts pašā sākumā. Kāda šajā gadījumā atšķirība- tehniskais, medicīniskais vai dzeramais? Kāds kuram sirdij tuvāks, to arī lieto.  ::

----------


## juris90

benža vai tad neder?

----------


## JDat

A benzīnam nav klāt kaut kas taukains? Varbūt ka nav... Bet hvz kādas piedevas benzīnam klāt pielej statoil & co...

----------


## juris90

benzins nav taukains dizelis gan. šaubos ka vasara statoila kaut ko gāž benžai klāt, kaut gan laikam gan bija 5% etilspirts, bet tas jau nekaitē.

----------


## JDat

un kā ir ar citu nezināmas izcelsmes ķīmiju. tie tak ir gatavi uz visu lai palielinātu peļņu.   ::

----------


## Janis1279

> benža vai tad neder?


 Autiņos lietotajam benzīnam noteikti pietiek visādu piemaisījumu. Nez vai būs prātīgi izmantot plašu mazgāšanai ?
Padomijas laikos par gana tīru varēja uzskatīt aviācijā izmantojamo degvielu.

----------


## juris90

> benža vai tad neder?
> 
> 
>  Autiņos lietotajam benzīnam noteikti pietiek visādu piemaisījumu. Nez vai būs prātīgi izmantot plašu mazgāšanai ?
> Padomijas laikos par gana tīru varēja uzskatīt aviācijā izmantojamo degvielu.


 vispar ja neaizmirsišu pa brivdienam pameģinašu kadu plati saķēllēt ar konifoliju un tad nomazgat ar benzinu.
p.s. aviacijas benzinu var nopirkt buvmaterialu vaikala tam noteikti jatira konifolijs tīri nost.

----------


## next

Laikam veerts atziimeet ka vaitspirts jau tas pats benziins vien ir.   ::

----------


## abergs

> Laikam veerts atziimeet ka vaitspirts jau tas pats benziins vien ir.


  ::  
...un vērīgāk lasot "VAITSPIR*I*TS"...

----------


## juris90

> Laikam veerts atziimeet ka vaitspirts jau tas pats benziins vien ir.


 jā tikai benzinu var atrāk, vieglāk un lētāk dabut neka vaitspiritu.

----------

